# Magia General > Entrevistas >  Entrevista con Inés

## Némesis

ADVERTENCIA: Esta entrevista ya se publicó el pasado mes de julio, la cuelgo aquí para tenerlas todas juntas. En breve colgaré también la entrevista a Luis Pardo.

Pese a ser un arte esencialmente dominado por hombres, Inés ha conseguido, a base de mucho esfuerzo y mucha dedicación, hacerse un sitio entre los grandes de la magia del momento en España. Esta joven granadina ha aprovechado la gran oportunidad que le han brindado al ser colaboradora habitual de un conocido programa de Cuatro. A pesar de estar ocupada entreteniendo a los niños, y atendiendo con simpatía a todos los que se le acercan, tiene tiempo de respondernos algunas preguntas. 
*¿Cómo empezaste en la magia?* 
La afición me viene ya de pequeñita, cuando tenía unos ocho años. Tuve un profesor que me enseñó mis primeros juegos, y a partir de ahí comencé a aprender más, sobretodo desde que entré en el círculo granadino de ilusionismo. 
*¿Y qué importancia ha tenido para tu carrera aparecer en “Nada x Aquí”?* 
La verdad es que mucha. Hasta ahora había aparecido en televisión, pero sólo como invitada. Éste ha sido el primer gran proyecto que me han ofrecido, me lo he tomado con mucha ilusión y obviamente he aprendido mucho. Sobretodo porque el equipo es genial: Jorge Blas, Luis Piedrahita y Jandro son unos compañeros excelentes. Ojalá pueda seguir mucho más tiempo con este programa. 
*¿Por qué crees tú que hay más magos famosos que magas famosas?* 
Tal vez porque no tenemos referentes sociales ni culturales que sean mujeres en la magia. La mayoría de los conocidos son hombres. 
*Entonces, ¿entre las chicas hay menos aficionadas?* 
Muchas menos. También puede ser un poco por la mentalidad que tenemos. Las mujeres somos mucho más prácticas, a los hombres les gusta más juguetear... ¡Pero cuidado! Aficionadas las hay, como puedes ver en este festival, y cada vez son mejores. 
*¿Qué es lo que más te gusta de la magia?* 
Me gusta cómo las personas se transforman en niños, aunque sea sólo por un momento. Al menos, esa es la reacción que tienen en la mayoría de los casos, después de ver un juego. Es algo que sucede incluso aunque el público sea adulto. Es la verdadera magia. 
*¿Si alguno de estos niños te dice que quiere ser mago, qué consejos le darías?* 
¡Que se pongan a estudiar como locos ya mismo! La magia necesita muchas horas de entrenamiento y de aprendizaje, pero si a uno le gusta son una gozada. Desde luego, no se arrepentirán, sobretodo si algún dia quieren llegar a vivir de hacer magia. 
*¡Ah! ¿Pero se puede vivir, de hacer magia?* 
Se puede vivir de lo que se quiera, siempre y cuando se ponga suficiente empeño y se tenga un poquito de talento. 
*¿Qué te ha parecido el festival Dames Màgiques de Terrassa?* 
Una iniciativa fantástica. De verdad, es muy importante que se organicen actividades como esta. Tanto los espectáculos como los talleres han sido muy bien acogidos por la gente, y eso me ha encantado. ¡El año que viene que repitan!

----------


## gomobel

Muy bien, que se vayan publicando entrevistas es una muy buena idea. Esta, aunque lleva unos días, no la había leído, y la verdad no está mal.

Gracias Nemesis

----------


## Dante_Drums

esta chica me encanta ^^

----------


## Shinoda

> esta chica me encanta ^^


Ehhhhhhhh pillín!!!! jeje

----------


## Dante_Drums

jajajaj aparte de, me refería a que me gusta como ilusionista   :Oops:   :P

----------


## Álvaro Oreja

bonita entrevista!

Me gusto :D

----------


## nodrius

por suerte, yo tuve (que no youtube, joer que chiste mas malo) la oportunidad de verla en directo y decir que es mejor aun que en television

----------


## cipotron13

La verdad que Ines es una de mis favoritas...tampoco es que alla muchas..Muy buena entrevista  :Wink:

----------


## Ricky Berlin

¿Y no le hiciste fotos?

----------


## magomigue

> ¿Y no le hiciste fotos?


si, pero esas se las guarda para el archivo personal....  :Lol:  


yo tambien tuve la oportunidad de verla en directo cuando vino el año pasado a jerez magica y es muy buena haciendo magia¡¡ 8-) 

un saludo

----------


## NaW

Quien la entrevisto?

no veo que le preguntara si tiene pareja!

es la primera pregunta que le haría jajajajaja

----------


## magochino

Yo tambien lan directo y llevas razon, es mucho mejor que en la tele. Por otra parte es genial y muy guapa...jeje

----------


## Perfil Borrado

Yo no la he visto en directo,pero si en la tele y estoy de acuerdo de que es muy buena (y muy guapa,todo el mundo dice lo mismo ¿no?).

saludos!!

----------


## chiripicajoso

> por suerte, yo tuve (que no youtube, joer que chiste mas malo) la oportunidad de verla en directo y decir que es mejor aun que en television


jaj el chiste malo pero ingenioso jejj y respecto a lo de la television es obvio, poquísima gente es peor en persona... tambien porque cuando eres profano total piensas que hay cortes de camara, aunque despues sepas que eso es totalmente incierto, esa cosa te marca y te impacta mcho mas!

----------


## bicycleto

El otro dia la ví en el programa de Canal 2 andalucía, Colgados con Manu jajaja se manejaba muy bien =) no sabía que estuviera en Nada x aquí! :302:

----------


## Garo

Huy Ines huy ,es ta chica me gusta en TODOS los sentidos  :O16:  , para que negarlo.
Guapa ,lista , y maga ,MAGA amigo! jeje como me rayo.

----------


## Iban

Jups, pues yo debo de tener el ojo un poco torcido, porque a mí me parece sosa...

:-(

....

Que ya, que ya lo sé. Que es mil veces mejor que yo, que quién soy yo para opinar, que practique, que me lea el Canuto...

Pero es que yo no me dedico a esto, yo no soy mago profesional. Para mí, es un hobbie. Y me parece que, para ser maga profesional, no da la talla. :-(

----------


## Jeff

:302: 

¡Nos vemos en el espejo!

----------


## Iban

(Eliminado por irrelevante)

----------


## Jeff

Iban, he leído tu post antes de que se editara (ventajas de ser moderador).

Veras, no todos los magos les gusta a otros. David Copperfield le cae mal, muy mal a muchos, por su estilo y modo de trabajar. Criss Angel otros tantos, y asi cada mago famoso o popular, incluyendo a mi (que no soy ni famoso ni popular). Hay mucha gente (pero muchísima) que no les caigo bien por mi personalidad, estilo de trabajo, por el tema de la magia o de la hipnosis.

Bien, Inés no es exenta a que muchos magos profesionales y no tanto, no les gusta. Ahora, cada cual es libre de opinar lo que quiera de ella, en este caso tu y yo... y otros, no nos gusta su estilo y/o manera de realizar su magia.

No por machismo sino por estilo. Creo que ella no ha todavía encontrado su "ritmo", su "estilo", su "aire" de presentación y realización de sus efectos (a mi parecer y de muchos otros, aunque no de muchos y respeto esta opinion). Lo que pasa es que muy pocos opinan mal de compañeros de forma abierta, ya que los ecos de lo que se escribe en los foros, suele llegar a l apersona involucrada de alguna manera, y es algo de doble filo.

Pero aunque sea mago profesional, no creo que la varita de la suerte me toque, como para hacer una aparicion en nadaXaqui. Dejo este comentario aqui, para que veas que no siempre se habla bien de un mago, en este caso: Inés.

Lo que si es que tu lenguaje haya sido quizas muy poco sutil a nombrarla "petarda", pero no es ofensivo y cada cual tiene derecho de formular su parecer sobre magos, magas, efectos y demás.

Aparte de eso, nada mas que añadir  :302: 

¡Nos vemos en el espejo!

----------


## Iban

:Slap: 

Tienes razón, he utilizado un lenguaje demasiado... coloquial. Tus palabras son mucho más apropiadas: da la sensación de no tener un estilo propio madurado. Actúa... muy de manual.

gracias por contestar en tan buenos términos.

---

Y como mañana al ir afeitarme te vea en mi espejo, prepárate para la bronca.

----------


## renard

jo se me ha echo muy corta la entrevista yo le preguntaria tantas cosas.

----------


## Tracer

Si que rebuscas entre los mensajes renard... venga a despertar a los muertoooos

----------


## renard

Bueno lo que buscaba en realida era a Ines pero solo he encontrado su entrevista jeje.

----------


## hakan di milo

Muy buena entrevista... ¿y la entrevista a Luis Pardo, para cuándo?  :Wink1:

----------


## Iban

> Muy buena entrevista... ¿y la entrevista a Luis Pardo, para cuándo?


La entrevista a Luis Pardo, para cuando te acostumbres a usar el buscador del foro.

Aquí tienes seis hilos con entrevistas a Luis publicadas en Magiapotagia:

http://www.magiapotagia.com/f20/entr...el-pais-17521/
http://www.magiapotagia.com/f40/entr...ardo-ii-11921/
http://www.magiapotagia.com/f20/entr...s-pardo-10489/
http://www.magiapotagia.com/f23/una-...is-pardo-9914/
http://www.magiapotagia.com/f40/entr...on-pardo-9158/
http://www.magiapotagia.com/f20/entrevista-pardo-2843/

Con lo útil que es usar el buscador, y lo molesto que es tener que hacerlo para otros....

----------

